# Obama to ban ammo through executive action by labeling bullets “cop killers-Alex Jone



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

» Obama to ban ammo through executive action by labeling bullets ?cop killers? Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!

Yes is Alex Jones, I hate his yelling too. But I didn't hear him or watch the video. I have to go check the perimeter


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Heard about this on Rush, on the way back from an appointment.

Believe it or not, he received emails from "ammo experts" telling him it is no big deal, that he can't get all the ammo.

Seriously? What ammo expert would even think of saying such a thing?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Will some one PLEASE take away this idiots phone and pen privledges.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Will some one PLEASE take away this idiots phone and pen privledges.


which idiot? Obama or Alex Jones? Both?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

An interesting video of Alex talking to Citizens for Gungrabbing.

Yes, Alex is annoying as can be. The sissies are, too.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

do you think Alex would like a nice BOV?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

From another site, for those who find Alex's voice grating...

Obama to ban bullets by executive action, threatens top-selling AR-15 rifle | WashingtonExaminer.com


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Wait til they start on all the "hunting" ammo as most of it will go thru body armor too. How about shotgun slugs, even if they don't go through the armor it will put a hell of a hurt on the person wearing it. nobama is going to have a very busy next two years and ammo prices will show the results of his actions. Can we the people afford to wait for congress or the supreme court to do something?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

ekim said:


> Wait til they start on all the "hunting" ammo as most of it will go thru body armor too. How about shotgun slugs, even if they don't go through the armor it will put a hell of a hurt on the person wearing it. nobama is going to have a very busy next two years and ammo prices will show the results of his actions. Can we the people afford to wait for congress or the supreme court to do something?


Every time I bring up the unconstitutional gun laws in NJ some fool says "the people of NJ voted for this. Why should I get involved." Well, the people of the US voted for this, so yeah you're going to have to wait 2 years.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

They are even proposing that the .308 will no longer be exempted because AR pistols can be made for it as well.
What kind of bullshit is this?

The Beowulf or Blackout may have just taken a higher position on my caliber choices as a result of this excrement pile.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I've watched .223 go out of stock on a couple sites while this thread has been running. I didn't really want any right now, but it is weird to watch the new panic.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Diver said:


> Every time I bring up the unconstitutional gun laws in NJ some fool says "the people of NJ voted for this. Why should I get involved." Well, the people of the US voted for this, so yeah you're going to have to wait 2 years.


This has nothing to do with the will (or lack of will) of a particular state.

As far as your state, would you like for me and my Johnny Reb brethren jump into a pick-ups and come rescue your state from itself? Not sure what it is we are to do. Want us to email your politicians for you? They don't care what we out or state folks think.

Whoever the fool is, he has a very good point.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Guess I'll be stopping in at Academy on the way home... to sniff the empty shelves.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Guess I'll be stopping in at Academy on the way home... to sniff the empty shelves.


I'm an idiot. I drove right by Academy while coming home from a doc's appt., and am going to work, now.

The odor of the shelves will be sniffed clean by the time I get there. :grumpy:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

So what bullet and caliber isn't a cop killer?? Where does it stop??

Sure glad I sold all mine the last scare a couple years ago and made a haul. Got all stocked up with a PSE Tac crossbow. Wait isn't that a cop killer??


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> This has nothing to do with the will (or lack of will) of a particular state.
> 
> As far as your state, would you like for me and my Johnny Reb brethren jump into a pick-ups and come rescue your state from itself? Not sure what it is we are to do. Want us to email your politicians for you? They don't care what we out or state folks think.
> 
> Whoever the fool is, he has a very good point.


Maybe the next time we have a case appealed to the SCOTUS your state's attorney general could chime in so our case gets heard. That would be new. 26 AGs are in on the immigration lawsuit working through the courts now. An even larger number are involved in the Obamacare suit to be heard next week. Did even one state AG step up when our case challenging "may issue" was under consideration a year ago? Nope. We've been trying to get a case before SCOTUS for 40 years.

If some people have it and some don't, it isn't a right, it's a privilege. The whole point of the Bill of Rights is not whether I have my rights, but whether I'll stick up for the other guy's rights. Well, we punted on that one and this is the result.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have no doubt what his plan is. One right, one law, one privacy issue at a time, he is going to take every last bit of freedom we have. Not sure he can make it stick but it's sure going to be hard and expensive to by 556 ammo. This boob needs to go.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Will some one PLEASE take away this idiots phone and pen privledges. That idiot is the current occupant of the white house.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Surely this is not true!? How can a decree take your right to procure ammo away!? Outrageous.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

All ammo manufacturers should suspend all sales to the government and LEO's now!


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> All ammo manufacturers should suspend all sales to the government and LEO's now!


Do it by caliber. Can't sell 5.56 to the public? Stop making it and make something else. Gov't wants it? Sorry we don't make it any more due to lack of a customer base. We can switch to 30.06 easier than they can.

BTW: If you have not been saving your brass, it is time to start. There is a lot of brass in circulation and with reloading the stuff will be around for a long time. Even if you don't reload yourself, save your brass. Your friends will appreciate it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Ahhhh..so I took a long nap.....what's this you say? The liberals have won and rid the world of guns and ammo? Gentlemen.....to the baseball bats!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Diver said:


> I've watched .223 go out of stock on a couple sites while this thread has been running. I didn't really want any right now, but it is weird to watch the new panic.


I have too. Lucky I'm not looking for loaded ammunition:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I need more 7.62 NATO. Best I can find is around $300 for 500.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Oddcaliber said:


> All ammo manufacturers should suspend all sales to the government and LEO's now!


yes, it would be very nice if gun and ammo manufacturers stop selling to states that have law against the citizens owning them. In fact, truckers should stop delivering goods and toilet paper company should not sell their products to the communist states. most american are gun owners, we all should unite.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Diver said:


> Maybe the next time we have a case appealed to the SCOTUS your state's attorney general could chime in so our case gets heard. That would be new. 26 AGs are in on the immigration lawsuit working through the courts now. An even larger number are involved in the Obamacare suit to be heard next week. Did even one state AG step up when our case challenging "may issue" was under consideration a year ago? Nope. We've been trying to get a case before SCOTUS for 40 years.
> 
> If some people have it and some don't, it isn't a right, it's a privilege. The whole point of the Bill of Rights is not whether I have my rights, but whether I'll stick up for the other guy's rights. Well, we punted on that one and this is the result.


Yeah, I'll call my AG and get him right on it. I'm sure our attorney general will make the difference, because that's the way it works. Anyway, SCOTUS? Is New Jersey filled predominately with people who are afraid of weapons and embrace a BOHICA government? That is sad, if so.

Lookit, why do we Alabamians carry like we are simply waiting for someone to try something stupid? Because our politicians have no doubt what is damned important to us. Ours is written into our constitution. We don't play.

If New Jersey is a a state inhabited by people who want their rights, they'll make their capital know it. Why don't they do that? Why are the tyrants still being elected?

I am just from a back water, hicksville, *******, southern state, so what do I know? Beats me.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

This sucks for people like myself who pick up a box or 2 at a time when the budget allows. I was already planning to do so but I guess im going to walmart tomorrow


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> Yeah, I'll call my AG and get him right on it. I'm sure our attorney general will make the difference, because that's the way it works. Anyway, SCOTUS? Is New Jersey filled predominately with people who are afraid of weapons and embrace a BOHICA government? That is sad, if so.
> 
> Lookit, why do we Alabamians carry like we are simply waiting for someone to try something stupid? Because our politicians have no doubt what is damned important to us. Ours is written into our constitution. We don't play.
> 
> ...


New Jersey is a completely corrupt one party system. The Democrats have dominated for decades due to union influence similar to Illinois, and like Illinois our only hope for change is through the courts. It isn't going to be easily fixed. SCOTUS gets 8,000 appeals each year and hears 80. We need to get a case before the court to get a change.

As for weapons NJ is the most highly urbanized state in the country and the people have been under these gun control laws for so long that the typical resident has never even seen a gun, let alone have the slightest familiarity with guns. It has been this way for so long most people think it is normal. They don't even realize it is different in PA. Despite that we supposedly have 1.4 million gun owners, and that doesn't include the carjackers.

Bottom line is the majority population are Obamaphone voters or members of the unions. The rest of the country has ignored it and now they whine when these folks move to their state and start to vote the same way they always have. The country can't survive with the Bill or Rights existing in part of the country and not other parts of the country. The Constitution is either the basic law of the land or it isn't.

I offered the suggestion previously of making small contributions to the stupid legal cases we generate, e.g. Shaheen Allen so we can get more cases headed to the SCOTUS. I'm not going to put anybody on the spot here but we had a new case with Gordon VanGilder, who was charged with breaking the gun laws for having a 300 year old flintlock pistol in his car (unloaded). I contributed to his legal defense fund. One of these funds pops up for each of these cases and they get a lot of publicity. $10 to one of these cases is IMHO the best charitable contribution one can make. You don't need to be NJ citizen to toss $10 in the hat. His case has been dropped but another will come along.

Also remember that as long as states like NJ exist, you are unlikely to see nationwide CC. Furthermore your gun rights will be under continuous attack and any time the Democrats get a 60 seat Senate like they had n 2008-2010 you aren't going to get Obamacare. You are going to get a bunch of wish list items that includes an AWB, universal background checks, guns being treated as a public health issue and I don't know what else.

People haven't figured out yet that we dodged a bullet in 2008-2010. Instead of taking that majority and running through one easy win after another and "fundamentally changing the country" they tied themselves up in Obamacare. That was a mistake on their part and I don't think they'll make the same mistake again. If they get a majority like that again your rights are gone no matter where you live in the country.

The states have not been sovereign since the civil war. The Feds rule. Rights exist nationwide or they aren't rights.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Chipper said:


> So what bullet and caliber isn't a cop killer?? Where does it stop??
> 
> Sure glad I sold all mine the last scare a couple years ago and made a haul. Got all stocked up with a PSE Tac crossbow. Wait isn't that a cop killer??


let me tell you what are the true cop killers in this country. 1. depression 2. car wrecks 3. cardio vascular disease. and yes your crossbow is as much as a cop killer as my ballpeen hammer.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I Stocked up last scare no worries here....This will pass and the wanna be king will loose another battle against the American people..


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

5.56 being cop killers is BS. There are probably more cops killed with cheap .38's or highpoint 9mm than anything else. My buddy was killed by a .38 wad cutter to the head, so I guess that makes it a cop killer.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Just in case, picked up 400rds on the way home last night.

Poor girl at the checkout asked me if it was hunting season because so many people had been in buying that ammo... :/
Poor, poor folks...


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Just in case, picked up 400rds on the way home last night.
> 
> Poor girl at the checkout asked me if it was hunting season because so many people had been in buying that ammo... :/
> Poor, poor folks...


I ordered 200 rounds of 7.62 NATO this morning.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> I ordered 200 rounds of 7.62 NATO this morning.


What site did you use?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> 5.56 being cop killers is BS. There are probably more cops killed with cheap .38's or highpoint 9mm than anything else. My buddy was killed by a .38 wad cutter to the head, so I guess that makes it a cop killer.


The term "cop killer" is meaningless. It is intended to sound important like "assault weapon" or "high capacity magazine".

It's pure gibberish intended to fool people who don't know any better.

Any bullet can kill you regardless of caliber.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

When my wife goes grocery shoping I usually walk over to the ammo department to look around (I dont need any more ammo but its fun to look) and the shelves have been packed lately.. Well, I went yesterday and there is NO 5.56 ammo at all and the shelves are looking pretty bare now.

I think the idiot in office has stock in ammo companies and just likes to drive the prices up...


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

The new panic is on. Last time it started with ARS, moved to other weapons and to ammo. This time it starts with AR ammo, will move to other ammo and then to weapons.

At least we all know the game this time.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Yea were starting to see a pattern here Diver. I am not going to participate in this panic. I did last time and probably paid more for some ammo than I should have . But you never know what omuslim is going to do. It is going to be a rough 20 months for us!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

LONE WOLF said:


> Yea were starting to see a pattern here Diver. I am not going to participate in this panic. I did last time and probably paid more for some ammo than I should have . But you never know what omuslim is going to do. It is going to be a rough 20 months for us!


 Wait until you meet Hillary, she will be on a mission to top Obama. And she will be elected


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Please reasonable minds must prevail here. President Obama does not want to take your guns or ammo. He fully supports sportsman's rights to hunt and target shoot. He himself enjoys a good round of trap shooting. between Golf games.
All he is trying to do is protect LEO from AP rounds that we can all agree no one needs. WE all know how much the President supports LEO.They serve no use other than to kill LEO. So please take off the tinfoil hat turn off Fox news , return to MSNBC and CNN and relax President Obama has your back on this and will see to it you are protected.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Donuts are the real cop killers and should be regulated.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> Donuts are the real cop killers and should be regulated.


I see a hole in that theory


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Bullets that can penetrate a vest and can be fired from a handgun have been illegal for a decade or more. This is nothing new.
What drove this particular bus off the cliff was (in my opinion) the new "Brace" that fits on the butt of an AR pistol. This caused BATFE brains to explode.

To paraphrase Pogo: "We have met the enemy, and he is us."


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

The whole idea that you can prevent someone from innovating around the restrictions is ludicrous. Look how long it took the industry to come up with a rifle stock that worked around NY SAFE Act no pistol grip idea. As long as they keep trying to restrict folks from having effective weapons there is going to be a set of folks figuring out how to work around the restrictions to come up with something just as effective.

In this case all you need is an AR type pistol in any caliber and you just made that caliber available in a handgun. Want one in an AK caliber instead? How about .308? I wouldn't want one, but if someone thinks it works around a restriction they'll want it and someone else will build it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There are already plenty of AK47 pistols on the market. Three of them in the case at LGS now. Both the AR and AK can be made to take different calibers. So no round is safe from Obama.
Century Arms Mini Draco AK Pistol 7.62x39 AK-47


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Look at the Remington XP pistol. Its a bolt action pistol from .221 fireball to .35 Remington. Every rifle round will be on the table soon because any centerfire rifle round will penetrate soft body armor. 5.56mm greentip will not penetrate ar500 or ceramic plate armor but they call it armor piercing due to the word steel penetrator.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> Look at the Remington XP pistol. Its a bolt action pistol from .221 fireball to .35 Remington. Every rifle round will be on the table soon because any centerfire rifle round will penetrate soft body armor. 5.56mm greentip will not penetrate ar500 or ceramic plate armor but they call it armor piercing due to the word steel penetrator.


Yet the M193 will.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

The armor the cops wear will stop typical handgun rounds. I haven't heard of a case where these have been used, though I am sure some screwball will try something at some point. If that starts to happen I am fine with the cops upgrading their armor. They already look pretty militaristic so I don't think it will be much more ridiculous for the guy handing me the ticket for failing to signal has to waddle around in ballistic plates.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> There are already plenty of AK47 pistols on the market. Three of them in the case at LGS now. Both the AR and AK can be made to take different calibers. So no round is safe from Obama.
> Century Arms Mini Draco AK Pistol 7.62x39 AK-47
> View attachment 10088


Yes, and steel core 7.62X39 was banned from import at least twenty years ago for just this reason. I could be wrong, but I believe that happened under Clinton.
Good thing I have 1,000 rounds of 1976 Chinese milsurp steel core 7.62X39 out in the barn.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I know I'm next on the chopping block. My rifle is chambered in 7.62NATO. Not many vests will stop it..


----------

